# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Bốn điểm đến trong tháng 1 cho người thích khám phá văn hóa

## hangnt

*Xuôi theo dòng sông dài nhất vùng đất Phật Myanmar hay hòa mình trong điệu valse chắc chắn sẽ để lại ấn tượng khó quên.* 

*1. Myanmar*



Ảnh: Keren Su/Getty Images
Mới mở cửa đón khách trở lại từ năm 2011, nhưng Myanmar là một trong những điểm du lịch về văn hóa nổi bật nhất châu Á với nền tảng Phật giáo lâu đời. Đến đây, bạn có cơ hội tìm hiểu văn hóa Phật giáo qua những ngôi chùa xây dựng bằng vàng ròng khoảng 2.500 năm trước như Shwedagon ở cố đô Yangon hay ngắm những ngôi đền cổ kính, huyền bí bên dưới khi đi khinh khí cầu ở Bagan. Đặc biệt, ngồi trên thuyền mộc xuôi dòng Ayeyarwady ở Mandalay vào tháng 1 - mùa nước nổi, ngang qua vùng nông thôn, làng mạc... khiến tâm hồn bạn bình lặng hơn. 

*2. Áo*



Ảnh: Sean Gollup/Getty Images
Nước Áo mê hoặc du khách vào bất kỳ mùa nào trong năm bởi vẻ đẹp pha trộn giữa kiến trúc thời kỳ Phục hưng và hiện đại của các lâu đài, hay truyền thống văn hóa cà phê được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa phi vật thể của thế giới. Tuy nhiên để chiêm ngưỡng sự rực rỡ, tráng lệ nhất của Vienna - quê hương của điệu valse, thì tháng đầu tiên của năm, khi thành phố vào mùa lễ hội là sự lựa chọn tuyệt nhất. Dù thời điểm này tuyết rơi dày nhưng vẫn không ngăn được tiếng nhạc vui nhộn khắp mọi con phố. Người dân khoác lên mình bộ lễ phục cầu kỳ, hòa mình trong điệu nhạc ở hơn 300 khán phòng khắp thủ đô. Nếu yêu thích khiêu vũ, du khách có thể dễ dàng mua vé tham gia ở bất kỳ khách sạn nào.  

*3. Australia* 



Ảnh: Torsten Blackwood/Getty Images 
Tháng một, Australia vào hè và nóng đỉnh điểm, có ngày lên đến 40 độ. Nhưng đây cũng là thời điểm hàng trăm sự kiện được tổ chức, trong đó có lễ hội Sydney thu hút đông khách du lịch. Suốt 3 tuần, du khách được hòa vào không khí vui nhộn bởi tiếng nhạc và những điệu nhảy của các vũ công từ rạp xiếc cho đến nhà hát con sò hay các bãi biển, dưới chân cầu...  

*4. Ethiopia*



Ảnh: J.Countess/Getty Images.
Người Ethiopia sử dụng lịch riêng gồm 13 tháng. Đối với họ, ngày 19/1 là ngày Lễ hiển linh - Lễ hội Timkat (tương tự như lễ tôn thờ Thánh ở phương Tây) nhằm kỷ niệm ngày lễ rửa tội đặc biệt của Chúa Kito, kéo dài trong vòng 3 ngày đêm. Những ngày này, tất cả các thành viên trong mọi gia đình tụ tập ở nhà thờ để tham dự diễu hành. Các linh mục mặc áo choàng, thêu vàng bên dưới. Vũ công, nhạc sĩ ca hát, nhảy múa tưng bừng, cộng với ô dù đầy màu sắc rợp trời tạo không khí nhộn nhịp gây ấn tượng khó quên với bất kỳ ai từng có cơ hội tham dự lễ hội này.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

